# Re-Lacquering Bumper



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

My BMW was repainted a few years and IMO there wasn't enough lacquer put on the front bumper (it's a bit "dry" and ****ty) so I want to re lacquer the bumper.

I was going to flat it back with 1200 and 2000 grit paper then paint with lacquer, let it go hard then flat it and polish it.

Normally I wouldn't flat the layer under the lacquer as it would be colour.

Is it okay for me to flat back the lacquer (without breaking through to the colour coat) and then re-lacquer the bumper?

Thanks


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah you can do that 2000 isnt enough of a key im my opinion 

i would go for 1200 and be carefull not to go through , grey scotch pad and flatting paste for the areas you cant sand


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

then when he jet washes it whats stopping it all flaking off

also works as car painter


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I should be able to sand the whole thing with 1200 it's a really straight forward shape with no small bits.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I would use 2000 as to not go through, but this is harsh enough as blow-ins are just scotched and dont peel


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

If you're having to ask, pay someone to do it properly.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Will you be using rattle can or compressor?


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

steveo3002 said:


> then when he jet washes it whats stopping it all flaking off
> 
> also works as car painter


This was a fair point, brain fart


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

JamesCotton said:


> I would say to save any problem with maybe going through to the basecoat (colour coat) then just re-lacquer and rub it down afterwards, dont bother rubbing it down first (I work in a vehicle repair shop) Not saying I know everything just my tuppence worth


Eh??? Really?????

Just grey scotch the whole bumper, but make sure your panel wipe and clean it properly.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> Eh??? Really?????
> 
> Just grey scotch the whole bumper, but make sure your panel wipe and clean it properly.


Said above I had a brain fart  need some sort of keying, sorry my bad :wall:


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

2000 and 1200 are too fine, to re lacquer the bumper you should use a much coarser grit.

I use 600 wet or 500 dry and a grey scotch bright pad where you can't sand.

On some lighter colours such as silver it can be sometimes necessary to go to an 800 but I seldom find this the case.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Mike! said:


> If you're having to ask, pay someone to do it properly.


I'd rather not. I've painted plenty of car parts with no issues just wanted some advice as I haven't ever re-laquered anything.

Plus if we don't give it a go ourselves, how do we learn?



JamesCotton said:


> Will you be using rattle can or compressor?


Rattle can, Either going to get some 2pack aersosol or just normal aerosol.



supernova-dw said:


> 2000 and 1200 are too fine, to re lacquer the bumper you should use a much coarser grit.
> 
> I use 600 wet or 500 dry and a grey scotch bright pad where you can't sand.
> 
> On some lighter colours such as silver it can be sometimes necessary to go to an 800 but I seldom find this the case.


Will 600 not show sanding marks through the lacquer afterwards?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

basicly go as coarse as you dare , with 600 you wont have much sanding time before its through

spraymax 2k aerosols are great ...watch out alot of ebay "2k" ones arent make sure it has a button underneath to activate it


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Dannbodge said:


> I'd rather not. I've painted plenty of car parts with no issues just wanted some advice as I haven't ever re-laquered anything.
> 
> Plus if we don't give it a go ourselves, how do we learn? E]
> 
> ...


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

I would 800g at a min 


buy a can of colour to and dust up any areas that you think you MAY have sanded through ...as when the clear is on everything is amplified ! 


or dust up full bumper and stay away from the wing lines so colour is still good ?


Tommy


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Dannbodge said:


> I'd rather not. I've painted plenty of car parts with no issues just wanted some advice as I haven't ever re-laquered anything.
> 
> Plus if we don't give it a go ourselves, how do we learn?
> 
> ...


Nope never had that problem ever apart from some very light metallic colours in which case I'd use 800 but this is very rare, pretty much everything otherwise would be done in 600.

If your doing the bumper with rattle cans then make sure you use decent 2K stuff as re lacquering your whole bumper in 1K would in my opinion be a waste of time and counterproductive.... I.e. you'd be best of leaving it as it will lack any real durability.


----------

